# Lexmark Z600 Series Setup

## Billybob

I have a Lexmark Z605 printer(USB). There aren't any Z600 drivers on the linuxprinter.org site, so I had to search elsewhere. I eventually found that lexmark has a driver hidden deep within their website for my printer, but it's for RedHat 9. I tried it anyway, and after emerging the required libraries I ended up with:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# sh z600cups-1.0-1.gz.sh
> 
> Verifying archive integrity...OK
> ...

 

So yeah...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Does anyone know how I can get my printer working?

Thanks.

----------

## _Nomad_

are you by any chance trying to run this file as root? an easy way to get around it is using sudo instead (emerge sudo) as a normal user...

----------

## Billybob

Yes, of course I'm doing it as root. The script requires that I'm root. What exactly would sudo do for me?

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## Billybob

ok, I got it to run, but I got some error during install, and ...well a bunch of errors during re-isntall..and...and well, I just don't think install works right  :Wink:  It looks like I have a Z600.ppd file now though, so...well I'll keep trying stuff now that I have a ppd file.

----------

## _Nomad_

ok... the ppd file should get it working...

----------

## Billybob

I gave up on it. I'm gonna wait a year or two so that the printer is better supported. Yes, I did get a ppd file, but all cups was saying was that the media tray was empty, so clearly the driver was broken.

----------

## wdreinhart

Can someone please post a link to your copy of z600cups-1.0-1.gz.sh (or better, just  the PPD file?)  I can't get this POS installer to pass it's own checksum test...

----------

## Billybob

AFAIK the PPD file I have is broken, but if you still want it: http://www.cljy.com/~billy/Z600.ppd

----------

## wdreinhart

w00t! Success!

Here's how to do it:

0: Read  this thread.  I used it as a guide to set up my z605.

1: Download z600cups-1.0-1.i386.gz.sh from Lexmark's web site

2: Rename it z660cups.tgz.  open it in nano and remove the shell script from the embedded tarball, then extract it with 'tar -zxf'

3: convert the .rpms to tarballs with 'rpm2targz', and untar them in your root directory.  Run 'ldconfig' to make sure the binaries find their appropriate libraries

4: set up your printers.conf.  The web interface will not do this correctly, you will have to do it by hand.  

Here's mine:

```

# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.1.20

# Written by cupsd on Thu Mar 18 18:13:30 2004

<DefaultPrinter z605>

Info Will's POS Lexmark

Location Room 115

DeviceURI z600:/dev/usb/lp0

State Ready

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

```

5: Start cupsd

6: Cups doesn't know yet which ppd to use for your printer.  Run 'lpadmin -p z605 -P /etc/cups/ppd/z605.ppd' to set this.

7: Run 'lpr testpage' (wherever you extracted the original tarball), sit back and wait a while, then your printer should spit out a test image.  

8: Celebrate! 'cd /pub && more beer'

Hope that helps.  Good luck.

----------

## Billybob

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> > lpadmin -p z605 -P /etc/cups/ppd/z600.ppd
> 
> lpadmin: add-printer (set model) failed: client-error-not-found
> ...

 

I'm also trying to print remotely...what should I set in printers.conf to make it print remotely?

----------

## OSF

Hey thanks for the great info I FINALLY got my z605 to work

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Billybob

Glad everyone else but me is getting their z605 to work, lol.

----------

## Lord Angelbane

Not sure if you still need this, but it appears as though wdreinhart skipped a small step:

the tarballs extract the ppd into /usr/share/cups/model/Lexmark-Z600-lxz600cj-cups.ppd.gz

it needs to be gunzipp'ed and mv'ed to

/etc/cups/ppd/z605.ppd

for wdreinharts code to work properly.

Hope this helps.

Jeff

----------

## wdreinhart

Doh!

Sorry about that.  I already had /etc/cups/ppd/z605.ppd from an earlier attempt to get this printer working, so I didn't have to copy it from /usr/share/cups.

----------

## flickerfly

So I use nano to remove the script at the front being careful not to leave the first line blank. It is ^_~K^H, but I get the following error. I've tried a few different things, but don't seem to know what I'm doing or do I just have a corrupt file?

```
tar: This does not look like a tar archive

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: Archive contains obsolescent base-64 headers

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
```

----------

## SleepyDog

I've been trying to set up my Dell A920, which is actually a Lexmark x1150, which I heard can work with the z600 drivers(sans scanner) under linux. Of course, I don't know if the information I've found is up to date, so I'd love to hear of an x1150 driver  :Smile:  .

Okay, I did everything that was said in the Z35 thread and the instructions a few posts up, and my "Lexmark Dell A920" has been successfully added to cups. I put the .ppd a few posts up into the appropriate directory and ran lpadmin on it. However, the first time I tried to print a test page, the printer started up, then stopped. I've gotten no response from it since then. I don't think my ppd file is being used, because the only options on the Driver page in printer setup are Dell M5200 Foomatic/PostScript and Dell S2500 foomatic/postscript under the 'Dell' make, and a plethora of Drivers that I can't use under the Lexmark make. Do I have to do something with foomatic to get my printer working? I've been reading the printing howto but I'm having trouble following it.

Oh, and have any x1150 users gotten the scanner to work? I wish Lexmark had better linux support.

----------

## flickerfly

I'm a fellow A920 user and haven't gotten as far as you have yet, but have the same information. I wonder, did you restart cupsd? That's an easy thing to forget.

--edit

I started an A920 discussion in another thread... feel free to join me and maybe someone that knows something will come along and share.  :Smile: 

----------

## butters

Thanks for this guide, and the link to the other one, in conjunction they were extremely useful.  For some reason I keep getting errors on the CUPS web interface saying Cannot Process Raster.  I realized I had skipped the manual configuration of the printers.conf file and the lpadmin command, so I did both of those and restarted cupsd.  However I keep getting those messages.

Any idea of what that means?

----------

## butters

I should also mention that I can't print either...its not just a loud warning.

From the CUPS interface:

```
Lexmark Z600 v1.0-1     

Description: Lexmark z605

Location: Left of TV

Printer State: idle, accepting jobs.

"Cannot Process Raster"

Device URI: z600:/dev/usb/lp0
```

----------

## butters

I submitted a tech support request through Lexmark's web site, detailing (step by step) how complex it is to get their third-party drivers working under Linux.  I also urged them that, since they care enough to develop Linux drivers, they should work within the free software framework, by supporting the linuxprinting.org foomatic database.

I for one think that finding workarounds, as is often done of these forums, goes a long way towards keeping Linux an exclusive club for geeks who troll forums.  Everytime you have a problem with hardware support, instead of merely marking your thread [sovled], make your voice heard.  If enough people point out to their hardware vendors that Linux support pales in comparison to their competitors, heads will start to roll, and drivers will pour in.

Lexmark will find on the page I linked, that linuxprinting.org gives a hearty endorsement of Epson and HP home/office printers for their superior Linux support.  Lexmark is not mentioned, and threads like this are precisely the reason.

----------

## frameRATE

So has anyone gotten a z600 series to run successfully? This my next project...

----------

## tutaepaki

I have been trying to get my Lexmark X1185 working for the last few days.....and FINALLY success.

I when through all the tutorials here, including migrating my system to udev, and was continually getting the "Cannot Process Raster" error.

Finally, I re-unpacked that z600 driver packages, and it worked. I'm guessing that something I did during the install, maybe cups or ESP ghostscript, replaced the pstoraster script. So I re-did the un-tar of the z600 drivers, unziipped the ppd file, and re-created the links in /usr/lib. And after a restart of cups...it works.

I've seen several people mention they get the "Cannot Process Raster" message, so try re-doing the z600 driver   :Very Happy: 

HTH some-one

tut.

----------

## marwyg

The Motherlode! 

I, among thousands of newbies, apologize for my beginner status. I have been trying to install the Lexmark Z605 within my XANDROS (Debian-based) desktop. I know virtually nothing about Gentoo, but I am familiar with browsing. Here is a link that every Lexmark Z600 series printer should have, if you are also using a Debian or Debian-based distro...

http://members.cox.net/twsnnva/Linux.html

Scroll toward the bottom of the page, and look for the heading "Setting up Printing". Download the RedHat Linux Z600 printer driver from Lexmark. (There is a link.) Download the install script.(There is a link.) Follow Thomas's directions. (Put both files in the same folder and run his script.) Go to your printer control panel. Select as Default "Lexmark_x1150". Open a text editor. Type something. Now print it. And , Wow! It works. Every Linux forum populated with woebegotten Lexmark printer owners should post this link. I wanted to thank Thomas, whoever and wherever he may be, but there was no email link. But thanks, Thomas. It could not have been easier.

-Mark

----------

## kd6aaj

Hello fellow geeks  :Smile:  why can't some one just post the .deb file? Then some one like me with only Knoppix running (still having hardware issues with other flavors: SATA/ Ultra ATA card, no acces to hard drive, even with Knoppix 3.6.

If I had a .deb file I could justr burn it to cd. and load it from my second cdrom drive:)

Ed kd6aaj

----------

## burzmali

this worked well for me.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Lexmark_Printers#Attempting_to_print_through_the_z600_driver

----------

## Zit0013

Hi, I've got a z612 Lexmark USB printer.

I've read all threads that talk about Lexmark printer config, gentoo wiki's howto etc...

Software installed:

app-text/ghostscript-7.07.1-r7

net-print/cups-1.1.20-r5

media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.6

net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.2

net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2

test of the backend:

```

gza@gentoo gza $ /usr/lib/cups/backend/z600

direct z600:/dev/usb/lp0 "Lexmark  Lexmark Z600 Series" "Lexmark Printer"

```

select the ppd for the printer:

```

gentoo root # lpadmin -p z612 -P ./usr/share/cups/model/Lexmark-Z600-lxz600cj-cups.ppd

```

My printers.conf:

```

gentoo root # cat /etc/cups/printers.conf

# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.1.20

# Written by cupsd on sam 11 déc 2004 20:54:48 CET

<DefaultPrinter z612>

Info Will's POS Lexmark

Location Room 115

DeviceURI z600:/dev/usb/lp0

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

```

If print testpage, nothing get out of the printer  :Sad: 

After putting log level of cups to max verbosity, I've a strange message in /var/log/cups/error_log.

```

d [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest(0x404dc008[5]): operation_id = 0002

d [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] print_job(0x404dc008[5], ipp://localhost:631/printers/z612)

D [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] print_job: auto-typing file...

D [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

d [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] check_quotas(0x404dc008[5], 0x808a490[z612])

D [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = 'root'

D [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] print_job: requesting-user-name = 'root'

I [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 11.

d [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] copy_banner(0x404dc008[5], 0x80ad208[11], none)

d [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] add_file(con=0x404dc008[5], job=11, filetype=application/postscript, compression=0)

I [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 11.

d [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] copy_banner(0x404dc008[5], 0x80ad208[11], none)

I [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] Job 11 queued on 'z612' by 'root'.

D [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] Job 11 hold_until = 0

d [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] SaveJob: Closing file 7...

D [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] StartJob(11, 0x808a490)

D [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] StartJob() id = 11, file = 0/1

[b]

E [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job 11!

I [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] Hint: Do you have ESP Ghostscript installed?

[/b]

D [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] CancelJob: id = 11

d [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] SaveJob: Closing file 7...

d [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] add_job_state_reasons(0x404dc008[5], 11)

D [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=0

d [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: Adding fd 5 to OutputSet...

d [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] WriteClient: Removing fd 5 from OutputSet...

d [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] ReadClient() 5, used=0

D [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] CloseClient() 5

d [12/Dec/2004:16:33:21 +0100] CloseClient: Removing fd 5 from InputSet and OutputSet...

```

Anyone have an idea?

gentoo's wiki talk about udev, devfs...

What's the relation between /dev managment and cups z600 driver?

Thanks.

----------

## fergus

butters,

make sure you have the usb file system i.e. /proc/bus/usb compiled in your kernel.  I had the same problem and that seemed to fix it

--

fergus

----------

## wdreinhart

 *flickerfly wrote:*   

> So I use nano to remove the script at the front being careful not to leave the first line blank. It is ^_~K^H, but I get the following error. I've tried a few different things, but don't seem to know what I'm doing or do I just have a corrupt file?
> 
> [code]tar: This does not look like a tar archive
> 
> tar: Skipping to next header
> ...

 

EDIT: Nevermind, The solution is here...

----------

